# Drivetrain significantly noiser in large chain ring



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

Though the chain may be old, it has seen many miles in the past 8 months but I have not measured it yet, I do not think this is my problem. When well cleaned and lubricated, shifting dialed in wonderfully, everything is as near silent as can be expected for work in the small chainring. However, shifting up to the large chainring increases chain noise dramatically. It is the sort of buzz you might expect over a hundred metal links to make, but much louder than it really should be.

What would cause this on an otherwise great functioning drivetrain? Is my chain too short maybe? And though I dont think it makes a difference, we are talking about 2004 Chorus stuff here.

Thx.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*chan length...*

The only time a short chain would make any difference is in the big ring and largest or next to largest cog. Here's how to adjust chain length:

Two simple tests will determine if the chain is the correct length. First, it must not hang loose in the little ring, little cog combination. If there is no tension on the chain in the little ring, little cog combination; remove two links (one inch) at a time, until there is. When the ends of the chain are brought together, some movement of the lower pulley should occur, indicating tension is being applied. Two more links (another inch) may need to be removed, beyond the point of absolute minimum tension, to keep the chain from rubbing on itself as it passes under the upper derailleur pulley. If you want to see how much lower pulley movement will occur, without removing the extra inch of chain, shift up four teeth (11 to 15 or 12 to 16). This has the same effect as removing two links. Once this is done, the chain is set to the maximum useable length. Removing additional links will do nothing but reduce the derailleur's capacity. 

Second, the chain must be long enough to avoid over-extending the rear derailleur when shifted to the big ring and biggest cog combination. If the chain is set to the maximum length as described, it should always pass this test, unless your setup exceeds the derailleur's stated wrap capacity. If you deliberately exceed the derailleur's capacity and the derailleur is over-extended in the big ring/largest cog combo, then you must either avoid that combo or add another inch and avoid using the little chainring and the smallest 3 or 4 cogs (since the chain will hang loose).


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rub a dub dub?*

Why you haven't measured your chain is a mystery to me, but assuming your chain is OK, could it be the front derailleur cage rubbing on the chain? Since this is all brand new, it can't be a worn out chainring (my first thought when you said it was quiet on the small and noisy on the large). As C-40 says, the only time chain length would come into play is in the largest cog, and you're saying it's noisy right across the cassette, right? You don't say how many miles you have on the chain (saying it's "old" and 2004 in the same breath only adds to the confusion for me) but it certainly is possible to wear out a chain in 8 months, though not many people will. You also don't say what lube you use, which could have some effect as well.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I have a DA 7700 drivetrain and it has always been noisy in the big ring. The front cage doesn't touch and the buzz changes somewhat from gear to gear but it is noisier than the little ring. This started when the bike was new and changing chains may change the buzz a little but it doesn't stop it. The buzz will get louder if the jockey wheels are dirty or need lubing but changing to new DA jockey wheels didn't stop the noise. The chain length is what is recommended by Shimano so that doesn't seem to be the problem. My speculation is the chainstay length may be a little short which could affect the chainline.

Jim


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

*Do you have the carbon crankset?*

I bought a new Record group this year and I think that the carbon crank makes the drivetrain noisier especially, like you've experienced, in the big ring. I dont know if the carbon fiber doesnt dampen the noise like an alloy crank, or the fact that part of the arm is hollow and lets the noise resonate. It might just be me and my bike, but thatswhat I think is the cause for the increased drivetrain noise.


----------



## c_balls (Feb 5, 2007)

*HELP!!!!!! Noise will make me go insane*

My apologies for raising such an old post - but the issue is the same. (bear with me, i am a new user to this forum).

I have a Cannondale Six13 with Campag Cetaur groupset, unfortunately as much as i LOVE this bike when in the big ring and moving along at a fairly high cadence the cassette seems to be very noisy (its difficult to isolate, could be jockey wheels). Definately no front derailler rub and gear changing seems perfect. Hanger has been insected by LBS and alignment correct?

For background I have Carbon SI cranks - 53/39 (I believe FSA make them for Cannondale) with Centaur rear derailler and 12-25 cassette. Biek was purchased late 2005, at that time had Record chain and all was good - no noise. With lubrication and removal of protective coating of chain, cassette became noisy - worst in the middle of cassette just below the gear which has the alloy spacer) in an effort to remove the noise, tried numerous lubes with little success. Took back to LBS and they replaced the Record chain with a Wipperman 10s - Finally a quiet bike again, Well yes and no - only until the protective coating was removed and then it was quite noisy again.

Now I am on a Record chain again after reccomendation from another LBS, again was good for a while, but now is making me go mad again.

Please help.

Oh yeh, little or no noise in small ring, and seems to be very little if any in 53 to 12 combination. Noise is mainly with the higher cadence tempo riding.

Chain rings and cassette have about 5000km on them (chain only 600-700km - cassette not changed due ti minimal wear, and I am fairly fastidious with cleaning and maintaining my bike. Currently using PROLINK PROGOLD CHAIN, which i like. Dont want to use a gunky wax or similar in an attempt to mask the noise.

Any ideas?


----------

